

Cubr – Solving Rubik's cube using webcam and Python - lelf
http://cbarker.net/blog/projects/applications/cubr

======
M4v3R
I nice algorithm for finding optimal cube solution:
[http://kociemba.org/cube.htm](http://kociemba.org/cube.htm). In Download
section you can find an implementation, along with source in C.

------
bpp4dt
Reminds of the machine built to solve a Rubik cube. The Cube Stormer II (ha):
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_d0LfkIut2M](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_d0LfkIut2M)

------
djent
Here's another video of using a webcam to solve a Rubik's Cube
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaW1dmqRE0o](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaW1dmqRE0o)

------
ronaldx
I just had a flashback to programming a Rubik's cube solver in QBASIC 15+
years ago.

It's nice to see some progression in what's considered introductory: very good
stuff, well done :)

------
teddyknox
Introductory CS class?

~~~
unclesaamm
Yeah, I'm curious about that too. What sort of insane intro CS class is this?

~~~
idoescompooters
Well, it is Carnegie Mellon. CMU is a pretty great college. But, then again,
it's not too hard of a program to code. Just takes a little bit of thinking
and OpenCV experience.

------
bichiliad
Good on you! Did Kosbie like it?

